# Got Red?? Post yours.



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Red enough? Here Mandie


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine's still a pup, 4 months, but both parents are red and I think Takoda will stay red too. 
Not sure how to put the titles by each photo, if someone knows how to do it I would appreciate some help.  Will just list them for now. 
Takoda 4 months chilling out
Takoda meeting my sister's two goldens for the first time
Takoda playing with one of his favorite toys
Takoda chasing Grace, our other dog.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got a red girl. 
By the way GO BIG RED!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Awwe, they are all so beautiful! Thank you ! Nice to see the rainbow with the colors sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

When the sunlight shines on the red fur...it's just beautiful. Love the pictures of all your gorgeous red heads.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHHHH... love the redheads. but, actually in Texas they are BURNT ORANGE !!!!! Penny is our burnt orange red head....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love all goldens but the red ones are my favorites and this is why I got mine,in the USA instead of France!:
Here is my 9yr old baby!!:
Priska in the water:

Priska doing flyball:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> AAAAHHHHH... love the redheads. but, actually in Texas they are BURNT ORANGE !!!!! Peny is our burnt orange red head....


Rusty got a glimpse of that beauty and wants to go play at your house!! LOL


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> When the sunlight shines on the red fur...it's just beautiful. Love the pictures of all your gorgeous red heads.



I agree.. those are always my favorite shots..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The girls would love company !!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn and brother Gus are redheads,so is cousin Comet.






















http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/n307247_32975027_6009.jpg


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Just beautiful! So red he looks mahogany.. I could get lost in those eyes.. and the dock diving.. great shot!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the red dogs! To date I haven't produced one.....maybe one of these days one will pop up!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Red...Yep! Here's Tailer! He will be 3 next month...boy, time flies! 12 Weeks to Nearly 3 Years...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's my redboy


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a lot of the same toys as Tailer! That Bad Cuz that's balanced on Tailer's head is the first toy we got for Gus, and surprisingly it still exists (and it's even one of their favorites--Charlie Brown is asleep beside it right now). And we just got the tennis ball with the ropes coming out of it's head. I love the picture of the washing machine full of balls--I think Gus would find a way to open it up to get the balls! He's figured out how to open the drawers in our end tables because we usually stick balls in there. He's a machine! 

Here's some of my monster:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So beautiful.. and comical.. LOL... love the tennis balls in the washer.. Living in Florida I use my solar dryer.. it is so funny to watch Rusty and Penny on patrol under the clothesline waiting for their woobies and stuffies to dry.. They have so many now I do them in 2 loads.. so they can bark at squirrels with a mouthfull while they wait on the ones on the line.. also helps when we are gathering the wounded.. and they wait on the dryer to be mended .LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,this seriously funny!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

All your red boys and girls are lovely. My Jamie will probably be a kind of strawberry blond but our first two goldens were beautiful red heads.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's my redhead, Desi dear. She's a real love bug.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I do Love Red-Heads n Wet Dawgs n Muddy Dawgs!! Keep 'Em Coming!  Every ones Pup Looks Great! Some Old Redons, Some PuppyReds...Makes Me Smile!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is my redheaded boy Beau
With his redheaded sister


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*My big red girl*









*Brianna...watching a squirrel!*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*My Only Red Head in my crew....*

Nemo is the only red head I have but what a handsome Red he is...


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*I have a couple red's.*​ 
*Below is Ch. Cairnton's Lord Of The Dance (Brogan)*​ 






 








*And his sister Shona.*
*Cairnton's Spirit Of The Dance.*​


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

These babies are absolutely gorgeous !! Thanks for sharing and hoping for more.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my three redheads, hannah,sadie,and sophie.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

This is Lucy....cruising in the pool...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aha! There's my boy, Brogan!



donnaj03 said:


> *I have a couple red's.*​
> *Below is Ch. Cairnton's Lord Of The Dance (Brogan)*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jake and Dixie


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

My Rainbow Bridge baby, Hunter ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok you want red heads you got it, here is Jack and Rusty!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*My Grandpup Roxie*

My son recently was given Roxie and I became a doggie grandma. They said she was four months old and she was really good and housebroken. Well, we think that little Roxie must of worn that couple out!! We have also decided that our version of housebroken was a little more stringent than their version. But, it is great fun being a golden grandma! I pick her up while her family is at school and work and I take her to parks and for long walks. We even did puppy kindergarten together. 

She is a little darker red than she appears in this picture, but I think you can see from her smile that she is just full of life and definitely has a redhead personality.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, I just love all the great photos of the "Reds", always been my favorite color in the breed, but any Golden is "golden" in my eyes! 

Keep the photos coming !!


----------



## glens911 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is Lily with her favorite person in the world, my daughter Beka. When Beka is down here Lily wants nothing to do with daddy.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you all, these babies are beautiful!! Of course ALL Goldens are beautiful!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

When I first got Shadow people would always call him a red-head and I was kinda offended "what, you're calling my GOLDEN a red-head..." Took me a bit, but I finally figured out it's a sign of affection. I wouldn't have him or Hunter any other color. I love my red-heads!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Brogan is VERY handsome! I just want to stick my hands in all that fur!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

olik said:


> Ok,this seriously funny!


 Yes and some!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is Tuff and his we better go out and play look!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*My Brody!*

Here are pictures of my Beautiful Red Head Brody!  How I love this guy....he is just so darn SWEET!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Liam.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My red head, Robbie dog


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's my little red boy, Harry.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Red Boy Harry!! Welcome to the Red Dawg World...u haffa trane u r huumans quick like da bunny, K... --Da Red Dawg Tailer

Cute Pupper! --Da Huuman


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is Brody older brother Brooks who watches from above. Funny thing is he didn't get red until he was older. I miss the old guy so much...


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my Harry you are so darn cute, the fun you and Brody could have together!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Here's my little red boy, Harry.


Harry is the cutest thing ever..... I would love to just kidnap him !!!!!! I've got a huge grin on my very miserable, stuffy cold face.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots less red than there used to be. OBi -- he'll be 13 in Jan.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

spruce said:


> Lots less red than there used to be. OBi -- he'll be 13 in Jan.


Hello, Obi. The old gold makes me happy with the wise white face.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

And Robbie such a sweet sweet boy, he played ever so gently with Miss Scarlett, my redhead. 

*B!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to post the pic I took of Penny yesterday. How I love this girl !!!!!


----------



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

such beautiful pups! Here's my baby Ranger. [Photos courtesy of Angel Bouler at slobberykisses.com]


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

These dogs are ALL so very beautiful! The white faces melt me immediatly, the baby bad hair ones make me want to reach in and hug them, the action, commical ones just crack me up... Thought provoking stare downs and the ones in the sun are just stunning.. ALL beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gus& Comet


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

She's not as red as she used to be. However here's our baby:











Now, Betty I'd just about trade you Miss. Scarlett for Ms. Penny.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You think Scarlet is getting lighter? I really thought she would get darker! She's a cutie pie.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

spruce said:


> Lots less red than there used to be. OBi -- he'll be 13 in Jan.


Spruce, he is just beautiful... Gotta love those "Golden oldies".


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## flyballfan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to this forum. There are so many beautiful Goldens on these pages, they make me smile  

My husband and I have owned 3 Golden Retrievers in succession since we have been married, and our most recent Golden Retriever, Ginny, is of Field Trial stock. Ginny is almost 4 years old, and I am now very partial to the reds!

Here's a short video of Ginny:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKD09-Gd17k


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flyballfan! Welcome to the forum! :wavey: Your Ginny is a beauty!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Emma is a just a darlin'. She'd make a cute naping partner.


----------



## SweetSouthernGirl (Feb 27, 2008)

*I guess you could say shes my whole heart....*

Here is my Roxxie girl... She is my heart and joy!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Check out my pic below on my signature! I love red goldens, nothing better!! the cream ones are ok, they remind me of cake LOL


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Emma is a just a darlin'. She'd make a cute naping partner.


 Thank you she is a great naping partner


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam's in another Red Thread, but he hasn't graced this one yet Here's my Big Red Bridge Boy:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

talk about red!! here's OBi 7 years ago when he just showed up (Sadie was 6 months, OB 6). Don't have many digitals pics from that era saved. His color sure had faded over the years......have your seniors faded, too?


----------

